# Code 215 - what wheelsets won't run?



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Phase one of a new indoor layout. Thinking about code 250 vs. code 215. It will be a 1:20.3 NG layout.

What or whose wheelsets won't run on code 215? My guess is Bachmann plastic for sure won't, what else? Accucraft. Bachmann steel, Sierra Valley, etc.

As usual your help is always greatly appreciated!

Charley


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Raymond has some good ones that should work with code 215. He has a day job, so be patient. You can find his web site on line. His email is glraymond at earthlink.net 
Gary Raymond Wheels


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used just about every stock wheel on code 215 and haven't had a problem; LGB, USA, Aristo, AML, Bachmann (plastic). I've never had a problem with any of those hitting the spike heads, or ties. 

Craig


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charley 

Most everything runs ok on Llagas creek code 215 EXCEPT the VERY EARLY LGB cars in yellow boxes, Specifically, the cars with very deep/sharp edged flanges are a problem. I have never had a problem with current production equipment.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used just about every stock wheel on code 215 and haven't had a problem; LGB, USA, Aristo, AML, Bachmann (plastic). 
I concur - no known wheel problems with code 215 to my knowledge.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Everything I have runs great on Llagas Creek code 215. LGB, USA, Bachmann, Aristo, MDC, Hartland, Accucraft. I use Bachmann metal wheels on pretty much everything.

However I use code 250 on the layout with code 215 on the mine track and indoor display tracks. Figured the little extra thickness of 250 would be better against wildlife trampling...Elk, Deer, clumsy me


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

In my experience, it's not the code, but the way the spikes / fasteners is modelled in height, that is decisive. 

In Stockholm Livesteamers, we have one layout with PECO code 200 gauge 1 track, where everyone seems to be able to run any scale and brand without problems! 

However, I invited people to run on my track, wich is Maerklin (code 215), the 600mm and 1020mm radius system offered since the 1970's, and some models just bounced around on the spikes (I seem to remember a Roundhouse NG having problems). On the other hand, another German code 215 brand, worked fine. 

I don't know what the properties of the new Maerklin track system is, introduced about three years ago. It's still code215 to mach the old track, but centered around a radius of about 1300mm, and with a very big range of switchwork, small turnout angles and very slender looks. Designed by former company (and brilliant excentric one man show!) Huebner, it's the most intelligent track system I've ever seen. I wouldn't be surprised, if other track makers in all scales, will try and copy the ideas. 

Wolfgang Huebners idea was to offer a system suited for indoor layouts. I would be inclined to try it outdoors myself, but since I run standard gauge 1:32 live steam, going for such small radiuses is to limiting. 

Check the system out though, it's technically interesting!


----------

